# ~Sweet Bella~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey guys! It's me Bella! 

I wanna tell you about my new mom, she's not bad, I like her.

See I never went outside before, but my mom told me it's good for me.
I never walked on a leash before so I kind of hate it...a lot!
My mom she takes my new big brothers and sister out on looooong walks,
and since I can't walk much mom brings me in this super cozy doggy carrier.
I love being part of the family, smelling the fresh air and letting my little
paws walk on grass a bit. Mom keeps trying to teach me to walk on leash like
"all well behaved grown doggies", but I keep telling her I'm fine being carried,
she's a stubborn woman though, so we keep on practicing that silly on-leash stuff.
It's not all that bad, I like seeing her smile, and every time I take one step on
leash she smiles and praises me so much, I guess I'll keep doing it since it makes
her so happy. Anyways, take a look at my cozy ride, mom says it belonged to a very
special doggy named Kissa, she's in doggy heaven now.

























This is my leash and collar, it was my big sister's Chanel's, mom says I have
to get used to it because soon I will have a harness and my own name id tag too!















Do I look taller up here?














The fresh air smells so good I can taste it!















Yummy air!














There are a lot of scary noises outside that spook me, but mom says I'll get used to them.













Chanel, my big sister she helps me feel safe, she is always looking out for me.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Another reason I like my new mom is she feeds me yummy foods, I never tasted
such scrumptious treats! I used to not like eating very much, but now I can't
wait until my next meal or treat! Mom says that it's not just yummy, it's also
good for my teeth, it'll help clean the plaque off she says.

























See this guy...that's my new papa. I like him too, he makes me feel safe.
I'm kind of scared of a lot of things, but when I'm with papa I feel big.














Do you want to hear another reason I like my new mom? She gives me these
delicious things called "bully sticks"...oh my goodness they are GOOD!
I wish I could eat them all day, but mom says once per week is enough.














Oh I wish you knew how yummy these are!













Do you want to see my toy? It's really cool I like it so much, mom says I like it TOO MUCH, wink wink!













Well, that's it for now my friends, tell your fur kids I said HI!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh sweet, beautiful Bella! You look so much happier and healthier already!!! I'm so glad your new mama and papa are being so wonderful to you. And Chanel is a great big sister, I can tell. I'm glad you like all your new stuff and all the fun things you get to do wih your family. Thank you for letting us into your little, happy life!

Tell Mama she is doing a fabulous job making you better! Make sure you show her every day how much she means to you. 

And Toby says hi. He's happy you're doing well. And he wants me to tell you that "Dem bully sticks is awesome. When I figure out how to steal dem so i can have dem all da time I'll let you know!!!!!"


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

Are you guys going to keep her for good? Or are you just fostering her until shes all better?


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Awwww I just love all the photo's of sweet little Bella. She look's very happy with her big sister Chanel she is so lucky to have a great mom like you LS. X


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Oh sweet, beautiful Bella! You look so much happier and healthier already!!! I'm so glad your new mama and papa are being so wonderful to you. And Chanel is a great big sister, I can tell. I'm glad you like all your new stuff and all the fun things you get to do wih your family. Thank you for letting us into your little, happy life!
> 
> Tell Mama she is doing a fabulous job making you better! Make sure you show her every day how much she means to you.
> 
> And Toby says hi. He's happy you're doing well. And he wants me to tell you that "Dem bully sticks is awesome. When I figure out how to steal dem so i can have dem all da time I'll let you know!!!!!"


Oh Ashley you sweetie pie you! Thank you. 
Bella is definitely improving already, slowly but surely.
I can't describe how much I love her already. It makes
me sad to know that at such a young age she already
has health issues, it's just not fair. But it can always be
worse, so I have to be grateful it isn't. She's a little chicken
you know? Afraid of the world, but behind all that fear is a
very clever and affectionate dog. I know it will be hard taking
her out of that bubble since she is no longer a puppy, but I
think we can make some improvements. I think she is adjusting
well considering all of this is so new to her. 







Darkessa said:


> Are you guys going to keep her for good? Or are you just fostering her until shes all better?



Bella's home is here with us. She needs a lot of training, socializing 
and special care, and I'm more than willing to provide that for her.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

fayzoe said:


> Awwww I just love all the photo's of sweet little Bella. She look's very happy with her big sister Chanel she is so lucky to have a great mom like you LS. X



Thank you Fay. I'm lucky to have this little angel in my life.
I'm glad my dogs and hubby like her too, everyone gets along 
better than I expected. It did not take long for our family to fall
head over heels for Bella. :love2:


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

I :love9: Bella! She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Bella looks great--so happy--and the photos of her are adorable.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

WOW, what a difference a few days makes! Look at her, she's a new dog - all happy, bright eyed and secure written all over her. I've said it before, and I'll say again, it was meant to be, for all of you


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! She looks happier already! You are wonderful for giving her a loving forever home


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Bella's home is here with us. She needs a lot of training, socializing
> and special care, and I'm more than willing to provide that for her.


Oh yay!! She is going to have such an amazing life with you guys! 
Keep us updated on her progress!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She looks a 100% better already...her eyes are so bright...she is loving her new family, it shows :daisy:


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, you're a miracle worker! She looks so much better already. She's so lucky to have you to nurse her back to health and give her the life she deserves.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She's already looking better LS! You may not notice it since you see her every day, but I can tell a difference already. Good job.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Bella I know you have a great momma, You are so blessed. Momma has huge heart and she loves you so much, Bella you are such a pretty girl and I love your story and your pictures. Give momma and poppa big licks every day they really need them you know.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Girls you are too kind. I've been putting in a lot of work into Bella since she
arrived, it's been a little less than two weeks, I do see improvements in her
behavior, but I didn't notice too many changes in her looks until you girls
brought it up. I can clearly see it now that I compare the picture from two
weeks ago and one from today. Lets hope she keeps on getting better!

12 days ago









today

















This picture I'm posting just for laughs...this is Bella trying to tell me she does not approve of her collar.










This one's funny too, silly monkey.











And girls, thank you again for all of your support. It's nice to know that you
care for little Bella too. She's very easy to love, I'm sure she'd melt your
hearts too if you met her and got to spend a little time with her.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

The pictures one above the other just solidify the differences in the last couple weeks!

Her eyes are brighter, he ears are perkier, he fun looks softer and more full, he coloring is more defined, and she looks like she has so much more confidence.

PS- I love the collar. Toby did the same thing when I first put his collar on him, LOL.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> The pictures one above the other just solidify the differences in the last couple weeks!
> 
> Her eyes are brighter, he ears are perkier, he fun looks softer and more full, he coloring is more defined, and she looks like she has so much more confidence.
> 
> PS- I love the collar. Toby did the same thing when I first put his collar on him, LOL.



If you look at the color difference in her ears, it's huge too! 
I'm excited to see her blossom with each passing day. 

You know I've experienced the collar biting with all the puppies,
but this girl is a year and four months, she's a grown lady, yet
is acting like a puppy since she never had a collar on. Just imagine
what she'll do once I put her harness on!


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow she looks a lot better!

Keep up the good work Bella! LS your doing a wonderful job.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I went on vacation for a week and you turned a scared little dog into quite the diva there! Good job LS! Seriously though, I see the difference in the pictures too, she is so much more alert and seems way more engaged in her surroundings than in the first pictures. She is so lucky to have you.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

She is so adorable..


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh LS!!! You are the perfect mommy for little Bella! I can totally tell the difference in her appearance, her eyes are so so much brighter, she looks a lot happier, her ears look like they have changed color? She has filled out a little too. She is definatley in the right hands with you and your hubby and of course her new sister and brothers!


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

OH MY GOODNESS! Look at her, she is such a precious little angel! I was wondereing where you were I havent been able to post in a while either because we got a new puppy. Then I see that you rescued a lil one. Congrats to you an yours on the new addition I know you are the best place for her to be, what a lucky girl to have found you! I just love her already look at that face and those markings.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

She already looks so much better. She looks like she's really enjoying her new life and family, too. You are an angel, LS!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh how nature suits her! She looks so happy outside with everyone getting her fresh air! She is absolutely glowing!!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Omg! She is just too cuuute! I love her sweet little face. I just want to kiss her all over her face!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

She is just beautiful. Thanks for the update. I used to prefer long haired chihuahuas but there are so many beautiful smooth coat chihuahuas on here that I may just have to change my mind!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

She is absolutely beautiful. So glad you are take care of her.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been wondering where our new little Bella and our friend LS was! Wow!! Little girl has gone from shriveling flower to blossoming rose. LS, you are definitely doing such a good job with her (as if anybody would think you are capable of anything less). By the way, we miss Chanel and the boys too.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww I agree with you ladies Bella is beautiful, inside and out she's a gem!
I appreciate all of your sweet comments and your support. It means a lot.

Tina, I don't have my camera right now, I share it, but once I have it back I'll
post some pictures of the gang.  I haven't been using it much lately, the
screen of it is also broken now, it's all black, so I can't see what I'm taking until
I transfer the photos to my computer, it makes things a little complicated, haha.
It's really time for a new camera but I just can't justify buying one because mine
still works even though it's severely damaged.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Aww Bella is a doll! I like her little collar  so sweet


----------



## LittleBean (May 17, 2012)

Omgggggggggggg Bella is so photogenic!!!!!! <3 She is beautiful!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh LS what beautiful photos, I've got tears in my eyes. Bella looks so much better already, you are doing a fantastic job. X


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

She is precious and you are doing such a great job with her She looks like she has maybe gained a tiny bit of weight too! Little angel!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm glad you ladies like the pictures. I also think she gained a little weight, she 
is looking healthier every day. She's slowly coming out of her shell and letting
loose, her and Chanel play so much together, it's like they were always friends.
Rocky & Benji like Bella too, Benji is acting like a mom, grooming Bella, and Rocky
protects Bella, always looks out for her. Bella is not as active as our pack but
we still include her in all of our activities, she loves it, she takes it all in as if it's
her first time, I love watching her, I can look at her for hours, just looking and
smiling, she stole my heart this little girl, she really did.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Little Bella is doing well, slowly but surely.

Here she is getting a little sun today. :sunny:

Hey mom, wanna suntan with me?










I have a kissable face, yes?











Ohh sun feels good on my skin...










Look at me mom, I'm a Basenji! I cross my legs just like Rocky & Benji!














~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(this is what her body looked like 3 weeks ago...)










New and improved sexy bod!










Can't see those ribs no more baby!!! :thumbright:











:wave:


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

You are doing a great job with her! She looks so much better but she also looks happy and content because she knows she's in a safe place and that she will get cuddles and lots of yummy food!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Sarah. I hope you are right. Bella is just terrified of the whole wide 
world. We are making progress slowly, but there is still a very long way to go.
Just to give you an idea of how fearful she is, the noise of toilet paper being
ripped scares her. I have to work with her daily just to get her to drink from her 
water bowl, the ripples in the water frighten her. Training is definitely a challenge 
because at a year and half we are starting from scratch, she does not even
know basics like come or sit. It's far from easy, I'm putting in a lot more work
than what I'm used to, and I work my butt of with each rescue. But I have such
high hopes for this baby girl because I can see it in her eyes she wants to
understand and she want to experience life, the fear is overpowering her. It
makes me sad to the point of crying sometimes, because no one should feel
this afraid. I don't know much about her past so I have no clue how she came
to be this way, but you know what she is with us now and the whole family
including my dogs are all teaching her that there is nothing to fear, we got
her back!


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

Fear is one of the hardest things for a dog to overcome. Blaze will be 5 this year, she had a man abuse her when she was younger an still she is afraid of unfamiliar men. She is quicker to warm up to them, but very rarely will she go up to a man on her own. She use to scream an release her anal glands when a man would try to pet her. 
It's taken her an I a lot of work to get to where she is now. I can see it in Bellas eyes, she wants to learn and looks so eager to please. Plus she has the best mommy she could have hoped for!


----------



## DoryNWilliam (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh Bella, you are truly lucky to have such a carrying family. Looking forward to reading more of your amazing adventures! And don't feel bad, my Bella also doesn't like her leash either.....yet.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Bella, you are just adorable and have the BEST new mom and family


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking so good Bella! I like that you are not showing those ribs so much anymore!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Blazer said:


> Fear is one of the hardest things for a dog to overcome. Blaze will be 5 this year, she had a man abuse her when she was younger an still she is afraid of unfamiliar men. She is quicker to warm up to them, but very rarely will she go up to a man on her own. She use to scream an release her anal glands when a man would try to pet her.
> It's taken her an I a lot of work to get to where she is now. I can see it in Bellas eyes, she wants to learn and looks so eager to please. Plus she has the best mommy she could have hoped for!


Lucky Blaze found you, poor baby. I'll never understand how anyone can
hurt an innocent creature, it's absolutely disgusting and unacceptable. 






DoryNWilliam said:


> Oh Bella, you are truly lucky to have such a carrying family. Looking forward to reading more of your amazing adventures! And don't feel bad, my Bella also doesn't like her leash either.....yet.


We only rescued Bella three weeks ago, and although she is a year and a 
half she has never walked on a leash before, but we are trying. Thank you 
for your sweet words. 







Mel's chi's said:


> Bella, you are just adorable and have the BEST new mom and family


Thank you.
Mel, did you see the pictures of her on page 5? My sunny bunny. :sunny:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Jayda said:


> Looking so good Bella! I like that you are not showing those ribs so much anymore!



Me too! It blows my mind what a difference 3 weeks can make.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

wow LS, what a huge difference in those pictures. I can really see it. You are such a great person and this little girl is living the good life with you and your family. Where did you get that cheetah print bed, I love it! How is Bella doing with raw? Does she like it? Of course she does lol! but really, she likes it? I follow your stories on her the best I can. I look forward to seeing how she is within this next year. Such a wonderful story and I love watching how she learns to adapt and becomes healthier.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

teetee said:


> wow LS, what a huge difference in those pictures. I can really see it. You are such a great person and this little girl is living the good life with you and your family. Where did you get that cheetah print bed, I love it! How is Bella doing with raw? Does she like it? Of course she does lol! but really, she likes it? I follow your stories on her the best I can. I look forward to seeing how she is within this next year. Such a wonderful story and I love watching how she learns to adapt and becomes healthier.



Aww thank you my friend, I really missed you while you were away.
That bed is garbage, trust me you don't want it. I have no idea where
to get it from either. I used to have a friend who had a doggy business,
she bought these beds wholesale and I got several from her, but they
went in the trash quickly. You can't wash them without them instantly
falling apart. They look cute, but the quality is horrible. You know I really
am still struggling with Bella when it comes to eating. She was on yucky
kibble full of corn and fillers her whole life and has a mouth full of tartar
to prove it. I had her on Acana at first because she was terrified of raw.
I had to feed the Acana to her by hand because she was terrified of any
and every bowl. Then I started to incorporate a bit of raw, slowly, tiny
pieces of chicken. Now she is fully raw fed, but it is a challenge every
single time to get her to take a bite, once she actually overcomes her
fears and tastes that first bite she does not let go and eats it. So slowly
but surely we are getting there. As for her health, I'm not sure if you read
but we already got some yucky news about her grade 4 LP. As for the
mites, yeast infection, diarrhea, dry skin, insane shedding, worms, all that
has been taken care of and is all gone. I'm still worming her just as a
precaution. We have another vet visit in a couple of weeks, I'll be able
to weigh her again, I know she gained weight, I'm exercising her as much
as she'll let me, so I think she gained some muscle too...tiny little muscle,lol.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Was her LP genetic or a result of an injury, do you have any idea? Well that is wonderful that those other issues are gone. You've only had her, what less than a month right? I think she's made excellent progress in that time. It's really not a long time either. I imagine it feels like it for you though, since you are devoting much of your time and energy to helping her adjust. I can't imagine the exhaustion. It will pay off though, I know you know that. So after all of the improvements within a month, imagine where she will be in 6 months! What was the news with her LP? Since I haven't been around much lately, I've missed many posts about Bella but I'm trying to catch up today. There is a little yorkie here in FL that Miya has really bonded with. I begged my grandparents to let me take her home but they love her so much they won't let me take her. Miya will def be getting a buddy as soon as we're settled in our new place and I can take the time to find a good friend for her.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

LS- When we got Kerri she was underweight and had just been spayed the day before (pound puppy you know) and was NOT interested in raw chicken. It took me two weeks to get her eating consistently without being babied about it. Unfortunately I couldn't just use "tough love" because he was a 12 week old puppy who weighed 3lbs and had visible ribs! I ended up cooking chicken and then slowly cooking it less and less. But like you said she only would take it from my hand and it took a lot to get her going. Also boiled would not work- but sauteed in coconut oil did (olive oil did not- picky girl!). I used a calcium supplement during that time because I couldn't get her to eat bone. She wouldn't eat ziwipeak either! I know what you said about the bowl too- if it had a lip on it she would not stick her head over to eat. NO MATTER WHAT! It was like she was scared of what might be under the food or something. I had to put her in her pen, let her calm down, put the food down, let her calm down, then go in the pen with her, and then give her tiny pieces of chicken. It makes me wonder what/how the previous owners of these dogs were feeding!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

teetee said:


> Was her LP genetic or a result of an injury, do you have any idea? Well that is wonderful that those other issues are gone. You've only had her, what less than a month right? I think she's made excellent progress in that time. It's really not a long time either. I imagine it feels like it for you though, since you are devoting much of your time and energy to helping her adjust. I can't imagine the exhaustion. It will pay off though, I know you know that. So after all of the improvements within a month, imagine where she will be in 6 months! What was the news with her LP? Since I haven't been around much lately, I've missed many posts about Bella but I'm trying to catch up today. There is a little yorkie here in FL that Miya has really bonded with. I begged my grandparents to let me take her home but they love her so much they won't let me take her. Miya will def be getting a buddy as soon as we're settled in our new place and I can take the time to find a good friend for her.


I'm guessing genetic, but don't know for sure. She also has these bumps on
her ribs that the vet says are from malformation of her bones during the critical
period because of lack of sufficient nutrients. She is super tiny, was
under 2 lbs when she got here, I would not be surprised that her LP is from
poor breeding. She really is a runt, and I'm sure we'll see more health problems
down the line. Which is part of the reason that I did not want to re-home her,
around here not many people take their dogs seriously, they are like furniture,
disposable, not many would want to deal with a lifetime of issues. Her LP is
grade 4 in the left knee, perhaps you knew this already, I wasn't sure, (that is
what I meant). Doctor says eventually her right knee will have it too, and then
her spine will get affected. He does not do the surgery himself, but
recommended a place where they do it properly(there are two ways of doing
it, apparently most vets do a crappy job). Considering her size I'm not 100%
sure about the surgery, but leaning towards yes. I am starting a savings
account in the meanwhile, it will take a lot of savings, the price is pretty high.
I've got her on Glucosamine and Chondroitin, and fish oil of course. I'm also
slowly but surely introducing her to walking and exercise, the muscles she
builds will help. I wanted her to cover those ribs, because she was ridiculously
thin, but I'm not overfeeding either, I want her to have a healthy toned, slim
body so it's easier on her LP.






doginthedesert said:


> LS- When we got Kerri she was underweight and had just been spayed the day before (pound puppy you know) and was NOT interested in raw chicken. It took me two weeks to get her eating consistently without being babied about it. Unfortunately I couldn't just use "tough love" because he was a 12 week old puppy who weighed 3lbs and had visible ribs! I ended up cooking chicken and then slowly cooking it less and less. But like you said she only would take it from my hand and it took a lot to get her going. Also boiled would not work- but sauteed in coconut oil did (olive oil did not- picky girl!). I used a calcium supplement during that time because I couldn't get her to eat bone. She wouldn't eat ziwipeak either! I know what you said about the bowl too- if it had a lip on it she would not stick her head over to eat. NO MATTER WHAT! It was like she was scared of what might be under the food or something. I had to put her in her pen, let her calm down, put the food down, let her calm down, then go in the pen with her, and then give her tiny pieces of chicken. It makes me wonder what/how the previous owners of these dogs were feeding!


Poor Kerri, she is another lucky dog though to end up with you. I'm giving
calcium too, as per recommendation of my vet. She does eat some bone,
but not enough. She needs a little extra anyways. I'm not babying her per
say, I'm working on teaching her to associate the things she fears with
positive things, that is what's taking work you know, especially that she is 
not motivated by treats, which is fine, we use tons of praise. I'm not crate
training either, because that is how she spent her life, 24/7 in a crate. So
now it's all about freedom, exploration and adventure, all on her own terms,
slowly. I've worked with abused dogs before, several times actually and Bella's
fear is very different. I really think it stems from zero socialization and
exposure. I do not think she was abused, at least I hope she was not. It's
tough, but I knew what I was signing up for, and I honestly have a whole lot
of faith. Perhaps some quirks she'll keep for a very long time, that's fine, all I
want is for her to learn to love and enjoy life.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LS, Bella looks AMAZING! I cannot emphasize enough how great of a job I think you are doing! She seems to be doing so much better, physically and mentally. In this short time, there has been such a change, hopefully in a few more months we will be talking about how brave and strong she has become. 

As far as her LP goes, I hope you are able to manage it for a while without surgery. Then, when she is 100% healthy, surgery may end up happening. Hopefully the nutrition, exercise, supplements, and love will help those little teeny tiny knees!


----------

